# بالصور تعلم صناعة ماكنة cnc نص خطوة نص خطوة



## عمار ابو اسلام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني لقيت لكم موقع فيه صور لمراحل تصنيع ماكنة cnc من الصفر الى ان تكون كاملة وجاهزة 
بس بعرفش ادا ممنوع انحط اسم موقع ولا لا بس على كل حال هدا الرابط ودا المشرف بدو يلغي زي مابدو بس انا شوفت اشي يمكن يفيد فحبيت نستفيد كلنا 
الرابط http://www.stanford.edu/~hydrobay/lookat/cnc.html


دواتكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياخي


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مرورك حج عمار ( ابو العمامير ):56:


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (13 نوفمبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب اخ شعبانكو


----------



## eng_hat (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## باسم عمارة (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بجد مجهود يستحق التحية


----------



## تيموشينكو (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير عن كل صدقة وعن كل جهد يساهم في نهضة أمتنا وفعة ديننا


----------



## تيموشينكو (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير عن كل صدقة وعن كل جهد يساهم في نهضة أمتنا ورفعة ديننا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssss


----------



## h2foo3 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع
:85:


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع


----------



## احمد_هندسة (5 يناير 2008)

بارت الله فيك أخي ومشكور على خدمة اخوانك


----------



## aladdin_2005 (10 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## aseelbb (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور................


----------



## abomokatl (11 يناير 2008)

تبدو جيدة
و لكن أنا أكرة نظام التعليق هذا المستخدم فى صناعتها


----------



## معلمى علاء الحكيم (28 يناير 2008)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول


----------



## خالددددددد (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alwalaa (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على هذا المجهود القيم 
مع الشكر


----------



## يوسف العراقي (27 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت ايديك


----------



## بنعطية (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------

